# What is your dream lizard/reptile??????



## Binksy (Mar 30, 2007)

I was wondering if money, time and space were not a problem, what would your dream reptile/lizard be:smile: ?????????

Mine would have to be the RHINO IGUANA i droowl all over at crystal palace reptiles in the humungas tank at the front of the shop. Or one similar........:mf_dribble: :mf_dribble: :mf_dribble: :mf_dribble:


----------



## powderpuff_girl (Mar 5, 2007)

quite fancy a croc!! maybe a caiman would be a better rep to aim for lol!


----------



## argentine_boa (Feb 10, 2007)

Probably a thorny devil. Other than that I have every thing I want lol


----------



## Nerys (Apr 18, 2005)

a dragon

a real proper flying fire breathing dragon...

well.. you did say "dream" reptile..

N


----------



## CaseyM (Nov 8, 2006)

Nerys said:


> a dragon
> 
> a real proper flying fire breathing dragon...
> 
> ...


 
For Daves sake i thank god they dont exist.... :lol2:


----------



## King Of Dreams (Aug 4, 2006)

Komodo. i may even one day have one. just needa very large room, and £100,000. lol.


----------



## Olly Sapsford (Feb 9, 2007)

hmmm, probably an ablino burmese but they;re just tooooooo big


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

King Of Dreams said:


> Komodo. i may even one day have one. just needa very large room, and £100,000. lol.


well at least they are not DWA


----------



## King Of Dreams (Aug 4, 2006)

yup there's no way i could afford those license fees lol


----------



## Dan (Jan 11, 2006)

£100,000 LMFAO - you could get 5 for that!!


----------



## sami (Oct 23, 2006)

you could get five for that indeed..

IIRC though you would need a zoo license to import it


----------



## Andy (Jul 27, 2005)

Realistically I would like a simple Sunglow Boa. 

Sunglows


----------



## Dan (Jan 11, 2006)

quixotic_axolotl said:


> you could get five for that indeed..
> 
> IIRC though you would need a zoo license to import it


Nope


----------



## sami (Oct 23, 2006)

Aaahh, maybe that was for importation into another country or something, or maybe it's changed?

Was positive I had heard/read this in relation to komodo's though.

Mason


----------



## eddygecko (Feb 14, 2007)

I would love a Fiji iggy.

And btw have u seen the size viv u need for a komodo? The new 1 at colchester zoo is bigger than my house! Probably bout 30X20X100 feet (dXhXw)


----------



## King Of Dreams (Aug 4, 2006)

reticulatus said:


> £100,000 LMFAO - you could get 5 for that!!



ding ding ding, we have a winner. just looking that up and found the same. still be nice to have 5.


----------



## Art_Gecko101 (May 6, 2006)

Well i always say my Fav lizard is the Rhino Iggy too!! hha I just love them! But if i could have anything.... i'd have a loggerhead sea turtle so i could get on my gear and go diving with it whenever i wanted to relax...

imagine just going in your backroom (BIG backroom that is!) putting on your suit and going for a dive with a turtle... Heaven...


----------



## monitorfan666 (Feb 15, 2007)

if it werent for £1600 a rhinoceros iguana
:grin1:


----------



## TBUK (Feb 25, 2005)

Well I'm getting my dream rep on Wednesday :mf_dribble:


----------



## A.piscivorus (Feb 8, 2007)

That Taipan? 8) ^^


----------



## TBUK (Feb 25, 2005)

S995 said:


> That Taipan? 8) ^^


:no1:


----------



## Art_Gecko101 (May 6, 2006)

Rhino iggys arnt £1600, they had them advertised on here at £600 each


----------



## King Of Dreams (Aug 4, 2006)

depends on where you get them, family lines, WC or CB or CF.


----------



## sami (Oct 23, 2006)

my dream lizard is a Tegu.  i just love them... and i really want a blue one... :flrt:

and being as i'm in the habit at the moment of following my dreams, i'm going to have one  

Sami


----------



## Trinketts (Jan 30, 2007)

I would love a Tyranasaurus Rex, i woul call it eric.


----------



## DaveM (Oct 18, 2006)

my dream rep, every snake that is commercially available...to greedy?


BRBs, I love them


----------



## Jinx (May 31, 2005)

I love the fiji iggie's too.
But i would have to have about 1.4 red ackies to be realistic. No space, no money.  
One day i tell you!!!!


----------



## Rainwater (Apr 18, 2007)

I want a Komodo dragon...wont ever happen so ill try and get a job at London Zoo...probably as a cleaner or something but hey!!


----------



## tom1400 (Jan 21, 2007)

for a lizard it would be a thorney devil
for a snake it would be a salmon boa


----------



## koganinja (Jun 11, 2006)

for me it has to be a king cobra i got hots but there just to dame hard to keep :snake:


----------



## samroyal2 (Oct 8, 2006)

piebald royal


----------



## Morelia Matt (Dec 6, 2006)

one day


----------



## lesvegas (Jan 6, 2007)

argentine_boa said:


> Probably a thorny devil. Other than that I have every thing I want lol


Thorny devil for me aswell

Glorious things


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2007)

I've got my favorite lizard the wife


----------



## lesvegas (Jan 6, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> I've got my favorite lizard the wife


I wish our lass had a tongue like a chameleon:rotfl:


----------



## discodazz (Apr 7, 2007)

its got to be a naultinus elegans. awesome.


----------



## monitor keeper (Feb 23, 2007)

perentie, really hard to get, ant they stunning to look at. the colour is amazing


----------



## yasmin_gedeon (Feb 18, 2007)

*awwww*

i was looking at him only yesterday (rhino iguana in crystal palace) 
gorgeous aint he 
second i get a spare £1600 i get him (i can dream lol)


----------



## Emerald Serpent (Nov 15, 2006)

Dream Lizard: Fijian Banded Iguana (they look soooooooo cool)

Snake: A pure Diamond Pyton


----------



## Tina (Apr 9, 2007)

I would love one (or 2, or 3, or 4) of all the Rhacodactylus


----------

